# help please, Compaq Presario R4000 lost sound



## tell (Jan 28, 2009)

hello , im abit of a noob when it comes to computer software etc , i have formatted my Compaq Presario R4000 and have now lost my sound. im not sure if this is a driver or sound card issues so have posted it in both. If someone could get me a download or any type of help i would appreciate it alot


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Tell,
Can you post your exact model?
Hp list several for the Compaq R4000:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...t_page=softwareCategory&tool=softwareCategory

Compaq should have the drivers posted on thier site.

Can you also post ALL the errors you have in the Device Manager.
You may need more than sound drivers.
Bill


----------



## tell (Jan 28, 2009)

hey
sorry i have not been on to reply but ive been away thanks for your replys, my computer model is Compaq Presario R4000 R4010US, atfer i have installed a audio sound driver it says "windows cannot find 'swsetup/audio/setup.exe'. Make sure youve typed name correctly , and try again. To search for a file click start buton and click search "
...How do a acess my errors onces im in device manager as well ? 

thanks
Tell


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you follow my steps on post #11?
Did you uninstall SP3?
Bill


----------



## tell (Jan 28, 2009)

Bill i uninstalled sp3 but now have loast my wireless internet of my computer so am unable to install the drivers in post 7. any ideas ?
Tell


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
SP3 uninstall should not have caused you to loose your wireless connection, but does it connect hardwired?

Can you post the errors you have in the Device Manager (yellow!?, or Red X)?
Bill


----------



## tell (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi , ive got yellow !? by the whole list under "Other Devices" that inc :
Mass Storage Controller
Multimedia Audio Controller
Network Controller
PCI Modem
SM Bus Controller
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

And with my internet connection because i lost my computers inbuilt wireless after formatting ive been running on a Belkin wireless dongle and since i removed my SP3 ive had ecellent signal strengh but my status has been limited or no connectivity 

cheers for helping

Tell


----------



## tell (Jan 28, 2009)

I have also just noticed that I have a red X on my Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Tell


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Tell,
Right click on the Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC and enable it.
See if you can connect to the internet hardwired.

Go here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=461743
Install these drivers in the following order and Reboot after each one is installed

*ATI Radeon Xpress 200M Series Graphics Driver 
Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC Driver (If it is not working)
Broadcom WLAN Network Adapters Driver 
Conexant AC-Link Audio Driver 
Driver for SoftV90 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP 
Media Card Reader Driver*

Let me know what errors you have left.
Bill


----------



## tell (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Bill
i am unable to connect through hardwire or my wireless dongle , it is still telling me that i have excellent status but limited or no conectivity ...i think i have a bigger problem than first fought.

Tell


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you powered off the Modem/Router (if you have one) and computer (unplug them)?
Power up the Modem first and wait a few minutes.
Power up the Router (If you have one) and wait for a few minutes.
Power up the computer, wait for to see if it can obtain an IP addrees.
See if it will connect to the internet.
Bill


----------



## tell (Jan 28, 2009)

i have tryed the following and still no conection, i dont no what to do i think there must be a serious problem somewhere with my laptop
thanks for your help
tell


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI Tell,
Can I get the errors you have in the Device Manager?

I do not want you to give up yet (no reason).

You may have to do a reinstall, but I will be here to help.

Bill


----------



## tell (Jan 28, 2009)

bill , 
Thanks for sticking with it! ,ive dont a print screen of the errors of my device manger. I thought it would be easier if you could see what i did. Is there any way i could send you the images ??

Tell


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI Tell,
Use the Go Advance option and attach the images to the thread.

Bill


----------



## tell (Jan 28, 2009)

Bill

Here is a image of my device managers problems and also i attacted a image of the status of my internet that is not letting me use the internet but is telling me that it is connected.

Thanks alot 

Terry


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI Tell,
Is this a legit XP OS?
If it is (I hate to tell you this) , but I believe you XP OS is corrupted.

If it were me I would do a complete reinstall of XP SP2 (not SP3)

Once installed follow this link to get your drivers:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=461743

Install the drivers in this order:
ATI Radeon Xpress 200M Series Graphics Driver 
Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC Driver
Broadcom WLAN Network Adapters Driver 
Conexant AC-Link Audio Driver 
Driver for SoftV90 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP 
Media Card Reader Driver

I usually do not recommend a new reinstall, but your Device Manager is covered with Unknown Devices. This leads me to believe the XP OS is corrupted. XP will usually state what the device is and not unknown (as in post #7 you posted) 

Bill


----------



## tell (Jan 28, 2009)

Bill

As far as i no its a legit version ,If it is not where can i get a legit version to install ? i cant find the sp2 to reinstall it, ive done a screen cap to make sure im looking in the right place.

terry


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Tell,

What disc did you use to install XP?

If you need a XP recovery CD kit, HP has one:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=461743&lang=en
Under CD-ROM order page - Recovery Discs

This would be alot cheaper than buying a retail version of XP (under $35.00, I think?).


----------

